# Airport



## Sonrisa

ANy info on the running of the airports at the moment?. I am afroid to make it to the airport only to find utter chaos.. 

I don't have tickets yet. 
Our embassies are not rushing to help too.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If anyone wants to pm me their phone number I will try and phone from the airport to let you know what the situation is 

chris


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> ANy info on the running of the airports at the moment?. I am afroid to make it to the airport only to find utter chaos..
> 
> I don't have tickets yet.
> Our embassies are not rushing to help too.


Spanish Embassy are definitely not rushing, pretty much a case of book yourself a flight if you want to get out. Last time I checked, earliest available to Madrid on Iberia was for Sunday  Rather late, isn't it?


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> Spanish Embassy are definitely not rushing, pretty much a case of book yourself a flight if you want to get out. Last time I checked, earliest available to Madrid on Iberia was for Sunday  Rather late, isn't it?


Yes I called them today, I'm sick in my stomach with worry. My kids are literally bouncing off the walls from being indoors. 

I don't know what to do, the trip to the airport sounds scary enough. 

Maiden, I haven't received your call. I believe you have my number now, but i understand that you are busy with your own travel arrangments and things at the airport are very chaotic at the moment. And some are seeking finantial benefit from it too.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Yes I called them today, I'm sick in my stomach with worry. My kids are literally bouncing off the walls from being indoors.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the trip to the airport sounds scary enough.
> 
> Maiden, I haven't received your call. I believe you have my number now, but i understand that you are busy with your own travel arrangments and things at the airport are very chaotic at the moment. And some are seeking finantial benefit from it too.


I feel the same way 

Did you check prices?


----------



## Sonrisa

Cant remember the prices . I think, off the top of my head, around LE900 for a one way to madrid? Again no availability before sunday. who knows how things will be on sunday/


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Cant remember the prices . I think, off the top of my head, around LE900 for a one way to madrid? Again no availability before sunday. who knows how things will be on sunday/


Just checked Iberia to Madrid, nothing available until Monday, LE1,150 one way. So even with a ticket, stuck here for the weekend+ by which time things may look very different


----------



## Sonrisa

oh now its monday... Have you purchased the tickets then?. Things may look very diferent as you said, for the better or the worse.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> oh now its monday... Have you purchased the tickets then?. Things may look very diferent as you said, for the better or the worse.


no, I haven't...Monday just seems like a lifetime away!

most of my expat friends here are staying put, some of them lived through similar experiences in other countries and they are still confident things will get worse before they get better. 

BTW I sent you a PM the other day, not sure if you've checked it yet


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> no, I haven't...Monday just seems like a lifetime away!
> 
> most of my expat friends here are staying put, some of them lived through similar experiences in other countries and they are still confident things will get worse before they get better.
> 
> BTW I sent you a PM the other day, not sure if you've checked it yet


Yes, I've got your message! I thought I had replied but somehow my reply appears in my own visitor messages.  I am truly useless for these things.

I wonder now if Maiden has received my PM with my number


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, I've got your message! I thought I had replied but somehow my reply appears in my own visitor messages.  I am truly useless for these things.
> 
> I wonder now if Maiden has received my PM with my number


lol nevermind, at least you got the info  

what really bothers me is not paying for tickets but actually having to go through the airport as it is right now, which seems to be survival of the fittest. I don't fncy putting my daughter through that at all...

Cairo airport is never a nice experience, so you can imagine right now


----------



## SHendra

aykalam said:


> lol nevermind, at least you got the info
> 
> what really bothers me is not paying for tickets but actually having to go through the airport as it is right now, which seems to be survival of the fittest. I don't fncy putting my daughter through that at all...
> 
> Cairo airport is never a nice experience, so you can imagine right now


I know you guys are over in Cairo and Cairo airport seams the obvious choice.. I myself do not fancy the journey to that airport with a baby etc which is why I looked at the airport in Alexs and also the new one outside of Alex's in El Borg. The one at El Borg is about a hour out of Alexs in the direction to Cairo. About 2 hours from your guys, maybe a little more. Now sadly they do not do international flights anymore.. but do local ones and other arab countries. 

I decided when I am able to fly next week I'd rather do a change over in say Sharm and then go onto the UK than all the hassle in Cairo. Least it be easier with a child and so on.. I not heard of chaos at these airports like we've heard of Cairo. I don't know if this is any help to you guys and I know it's a little bit of a distance from Cairo but it maybe easier since its outside of our cities. Might be worth having a look at that option. 

Just an idea!


----------



## hurghadapat

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, I've got your message! I thought I had replied but somehow my reply appears in my own visitor messages.  I am truly useless for these things.
> 
> I wonder now if Maiden has received my PM with my number


maiden has posted on facebook that they where rushed through the airport on priority status so didn't get a chance to see what the airport was like,She was due to take off for Jeddah at 4.30pm so maybe she will contact you when she arrives.


----------



## aykalam

SHendra said:


> I know you guys are over in Cairo and Cairo airport seams the obvious choice.. I myself do not fancy the journey to that airport with a baby etc which is why I looked at the airport in Alexs and also the new one outside of Alex's in El Borg. The one at El Borg is about a hour out of Alexs in the direction to Cairo. About 2 hours from your guys, maybe a little more. Now sadly they do not do international flights anymore.. but do local ones and other arab countries.
> 
> I decided when I am able to fly next week I'd rather do a change over in say Sharm and then go onto the UK than all the hassle in Cairo. Least it be easier with a child and so on.. I not heard of chaos at these airports like we've heard of Cairo. I don't know if this is any help to you guys and I know it's a little bit of a distance from Cairo but it maybe easier since its outside of our cities. Might be worth having a look at that option.
> 
> Just an idea!


Thanks for the suggestion. In my view the roads out of Cairo may not be a safe option at the moment, especially driving all the way to Sharm (through Suez)


----------



## SHendra

aykalam said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. In my view the roads out of Cairo may not be a safe option at the moment, especially driving all the way to Sharm (through Suez)


No I didn't mean to drive to Sharm that's got to be one of the dullest roads in the world! lol.. I mean fly from El Borg and do a connecting flight. With the length of time it takes to get to it and board a flight maybe in end it be quicker and more painfree than Cairo. It's not a bad airport either I flown from there before. For example El Borg to Sharm then onto wherever.


----------



## aykalam

SHendra said:


> No I didn't mean to drive to Sharm that's got to be one of the dullest roads in the world! lol.. I mean fly from El Borg and do a connecting flight. With the length of time it takes to get to it and board a flight maybe in end it be quicker and more painfree than Cairo. It's not a bad airport either I flown from there before. For example El Borg to Sharm then onto wherever.


right, I see. that would still be a 2 hour drive out of Cairo and, as I say, I don't think driving around is a very safe option at present...but thanks again, is good to have options :clap2:


----------



## pickledbrit1

*can u drive to the coast??*



Sonrisa said:


> Yes I called them today, I'm sick in my stomach with worry. My kids are literally bouncing off the walls from being indoors.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the trip to the airport sounds scary enough.
> 
> Maiden, I haven't received your call. I believe you have my number now, but i understand that you are busy with your own travel arrangments and things at the airport are very chaotic at the moment. And some are seeking finantial benefit from it too.


Can you get someone to drive you out to Sharm or somewhere else on the coast?? It might be a little safer with children. (there are several people on the forum living on the coast who might be able to advise)

Perhaps its not an option but thought i would throw it out there.

Good Lucklane:


----------



## Lanason

driving anywhere is not a good idea.
mind u my family left the hotel pick up point at 10am Cairo time to take the FCO flight and didnt take off untill 7.15pm - explain that with British Gov support ????


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> driving anywhere is not a good idea.
> mind u my family left the hotel pick up point at 10am Cairo time to take the FCO flight and didnt take off untill 7.15pm - explain that with British Gov support ????


I completely agree, I would not want to have my family on the road, you just don't know...

Anyhow, at least your family are now safe :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have arrived safely in Jeddah... but would you believe that the guy who took me through the airport right up to the plane was a national guard??? plain clothed of course but he told me he was national guard so think he was after a tip lol
Stay safe xxx


----------



## pickledbrit1

maidenscotland said:


> i have arrived safely in jeddah... But would you believe that the guy who took me through the airport right up to the plane was a national guard??? Plain clothed of course but he told me he was national guard so think he was after a tip lol
> stay safe xxx


glad u made it out okay


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I have arrived safely in Jeddah... but would you believe that the guy who took me through the airport right up to the plane was a national guard??? plain clothed of course but he told me he was national guard so think he was after a tip lol
> Stay safe xxx


Congrats for that :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hope everyone else makes it out of here soon.


----------



## pickledbrit1

DeadGuy said:


> Congrats for that :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hope everyone else makes it out of here soon.


how was the chaos getting to and inside the airport today???


----------



## Andy Capp

MaidenScotland said:


> I have arrived safely in Jeddah... but would you believe that the guy who took me through the airport right up to the plane was a national guard??? plain clothed of course but he told me he was national guard so think he was after a tip lol
> Stay safe xxx


Did you give him one then?


AC!


----------



## MaidenScotland

pickledbrit1 said:


> how was the chaos getting to and inside the airport today???




No idea... I was a diplomatic passenger so taken straight through and onto the plane... I didnt even got through passport control,

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Andy Capp said:


> Did you give him one then?
> 
> 
> AC!




Certainly not.. a lady doesnt carry money


----------



## Lanason

Took ages for Louise and the kids to get from the Hotel pick up point to take off - hours
Chris glad you made it out OK.


----------



## josmiler05

MaidenScotland said:


> Certainly not.. a lady doesnt carry money


Good for you!
Glad your safe.


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> driving anywhere is not a good idea.
> mind u my family left the hotel pick up point at 10am Cairo time to take the FCO flight and didnt take off untill 7.15pm - explain that with British Gov support ????


and apparently no proper food on board either just a snack pack.....don't get much for your £300 one way ticket do you.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> and apparently no proper food on board either just a snack pack.....don't get much for your £300 one way ticket do you.


no - they were allowed to take their own food so no probs for my family - kids were charged £200 less than adult fee.

They were very tired as they took another 2.5hrs to get to our UK house - arrived home at 2am UK time


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> no - they were allowed to take their own food so no probs for my family - kids were charged £200 less than adult fee.
> 
> They were very tired as they took another 2.5hrs to get to our UK house - arrived home at 2am UK time


Glad they are safe back in UK. Did they say how bad (as in crowded) the airport was?


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> no - they were allowed to take their own food so no probs for my family - kids were charged £200 less than adult fee.
> 
> They were very tired as they took another 2.5hrs to get to our UK house - arrived home at 2am UK time


But at least they are home and safe so you don't have to worry about them......but for sure you will miss them....stay safe yourself but all seems to be quite calm at moment....wonder where to pro-mubarak ones have gone


----------

